# Bolivia



## Legolam (Jul 24, 2003)

Hey everyone

I'm posting this in the hope that at least one person here either lives or has been to Bolivia and can give me some tips. I'm off at the beginning of August to do high altitude research, but I can travel for 2 weeks at the end of that and I need some help. 

What should I do?
Where should I go?
What should I take?
What should I eat?
Can someone teach me Spanish in 10 days?
Can I visit you?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Eriol (Jul 25, 2003)

I've been to Santa Cruz de la Sierra's airport. I do not recommend it.

Then again, who'd recommend an airport?



I don't know anything about Bolivia; but my advice for the extra two weeks is definitely northeastern Brazil. The best beaches in the world (I'm not exaggerating; it's hard for a guy from Rio to admit it  ) -- and it is "on the way" home, so it should not be too expensive. (Nothing in Brazil is expensive for Europeans; I think this applies to Bolivia too, of course).

Specific advice would depend on what you like to do -- ecotourism, history tourism, goof off, etc. I could give better advice based on that. Research it a bit on the net; major cities (deserving a visit) in NE Brazil are Natal, Fortaleza, Maceió, Salvador, and perhaps São Luís (depending on your taste). There are other sites besides these cities, of course... but this should give you a rough idea.

If by any reason you come due south and visit Rio, let me know.


----------

